# My Ronson lighters arrived.



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

I ordered these from Ronson. For $5.00 a piece, I find they are well worth the money. They even threw in an extra.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

I've never tried one, but they've gotta be decent if you're gonna pick-up 5...plus the extra  Don't lose 'em


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> I've never tried one, but they've gotta be decent if you're gonna pick-up 5...plus the extra  Don't lose 'em


I've had one for 8 months, without any problems. Some say not to refill with the Ronson fuel though.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

I bought some cheap fuel and some expensive fuel for my lighters. buy the good stuff, TRUST me. It really makes a difference.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Tim, go get those engraved now.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Wingfan13 said:


> Tim, go get those engraved now.


So they don't walk away?:eeek:


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

I have one, it's well worth the few buck I paid for it.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Don't think you will need a lighter anytime soon LOL


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Wingfan13 said:


> Tim, go get those engraved now.


That's a good idea  Put "JoeyBear" on one for when I pocket it :biggrin:


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice lighters.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

My Ronson is extremely reliable ... far more so than my Colibri (upgrade my @$$).


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> That's a good idea  Put "JoeyBear" on one for when I pocket it :biggrin:


"This lighter was stolen from Mtmouse"


----------



## frankg (Sep 6, 2007)

I was in the market for new lighter since I dropped my colibri and it broke into nine pieces. I was delighted when I saw these at my local pharmacy for $5 just the other day. It performs just as well as my colibri used to, and it feels more rugged so i'm sure it won't break just by dropping it. I'm sold. No more expensive lighters when you can keep a few of these at home and not have to worry about them.


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> "This lighter was stolen from Mtmouse"


yes please do! put $25 worth of engraving on a $5 lighter. But, I think you might be onto something good here. I've got 5 colibri's and a prometheus... not a damn one of em' has gone more that 6 months without having to be worked on.


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

I gotta track these down, I can't seem to find them at Walgreen's, CVS, local supermarkets, etc...


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

FoZzMaN said:


> I gotta track these down, I can't seem to find them at Walgreen's, CVS, local supermarkets, etc...


You can order them from their site for $5.50 and you get a free butane refill.
http://www.ronsonstore.com/jetlite.cfm


----------



## Sawyer-cr (Aug 19, 2007)

These are by far the best cigar lighters I have ever owned. I have always had issues with Colibris and my current Xikar's tank is much smaller than these. It is just a plus that they are under 5 bucks.


----------



## AbeScromsbie-cl (Jul 17, 2007)

good deal, just ordered two - tx for the heads up (bye bye colibri)


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> But, I think you might be onto something good here. I've got 5 colibri's and a prometheus... not a damn one of em' has gone more that 6 months without having to be worked on.


Ain't that the truth. The hubby (BoomerD35) has half a dozen lighters stashed all over, but seems like only the cheap ones work worth a darn. Yeah, we've definately swarn off Colibri's. May have to check these out. They're cheap enough to stow in several places. Then if you can't find it, who cares?


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

patefengreen said:


> Ain't that the truth. The hubby (BoomerD35) has half a dozen lighters stashed all over, but seems like only the cheap ones work worth a darn. Yeah, we've definately swarn off Colibri's. May have to check these out. They're cheap enough to stow in several places. Then if you can't find it, who cares?


I don't use the Ronson fuel in mine and I purge it completely before I refill it.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> I don't use the Ronson fuel in mine and I purge it completely before I refill it.


Gottcha man ... er mouse (he he). You really do save the day!


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> You can order them from their site for $5.50 and you get a free butane refill.
> http://www.ronsonstore.com/jetlite.cfm


Any idea how much $ they get to ship? I hate having to enter CC info in order to get a flat rate for shipping - just makes no damn sense to me... and I'm paranoid.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

FoZzMaN said:


> Any idea how much $ they get to ship? I hate having to enter CC info in order to get a flat rate for shipping - just makes no damn sense to me... and I'm paranoid.


I'm not sure. I emailed the Canadian site and they contacted me. I believe they charged me $10.00 for the shipping, but I've noticed, from packages I've received from the US, you guys pay a lot less for postage. I would expect it would be cheaper for you.

I would email them and ask.

I just noticed "Free Shipping on orders over $20." So order 4.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like if you order less than $20, the shipping is $3.50.


----------



## brightpaths (Jul 4, 2007)

They are fantastic lighters. The only problem is this: when you release the ignition button, they tend to stay on for about a second, afterwards, and you can burn yourself if you're not careful.


----------



## WOXOF (Apr 21, 2007)

I picked up one of these in the checkout line at Walmart for $3. It's been my goto lighter for a while now.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

I would buy one of these over the 100 dollar collibri I have anyday...So sad that a 5 dollar lighter outlasts "the best lighter in the buiseness" at only 1/20th the price.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> I would buy one of these over the 100 dollar collibri I have anyday...So sad that a 5 dollar lighter outlasts "the best lighter in the buiseness" at only 1/20th the price.


I completely agree. I finally just decided to put my Collibri away. My Ronson has to always step in, because the Collibri is so inconsistant. I'll just stick with the Ronson instead of gambling on another expensive torch.


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Found one behind the counter at CVS for $4.50 - solid little piece, no issues so far.


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

Look for the checkout lane in your Walmart that sells cigarettes, they typically stock them in that isle. I picked up one for $2.94 and plan to snag a couple more, going to throw one in my car and laptop bag.


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

I always see talk about Colibri and Xikar, but never any mentions of Vector lighters. I have one myself, and have been using it for about a year, and it works great, although not as cheap as these Ronson lighters. Vector's butane is also pretty high quality.


----------



## full count (Jun 25, 2007)

well, lets see if it lives up to the hype. walmart- $3.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> I ordered these from Ronson. For $5.00 a piece, I find they are well worth the money. They even threw in an extra.


hmmmmmm one of those look mighty familiar...those are some sturdy lighters very solid , I love how loud it is when you close the lid, would do some major damage if you put one in a sock and hit somebody with it.


----------



## AFSteve (Sep 28, 2007)

yeah the ronson is one of the best most reliabl lighters on the market well worth more than 5 dollars


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Bullybreed said:


> hmmmmmm one of those look mighty familiar...t


I don't know what you are talking about....I don't see any similarities to this one.:lol:


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

I am going to have to order a couple for myself.....I have been hearing a lot of good things about them lately.


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

I picked up a couple of these at Walmart the other day and can't believe the quality. I still like my dual flame Solo lighter the best, but these are definitely worth the $2.94. Keep one at work and one in my car.


----------



## MrTapes (Dec 18, 2007)

Cigar Jack said:


> Look for the checkout lane in your Walmart that sells cigarettes, they typically stock them in that isle. I picked up one for $2.94 and plan to snag a couple more, going to throw one in my car and laptop bag.


Great stocking stuffers!
I bought two for $2.98 at Walmart and put one (purged of fuel) in my Secret Santa shipment on another cigar forum!
These are great lighters, the one I kept for myself is working great, I'm gonna buy a bunch more!


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

tekeeladude said:


> I picked up a couple of these at Walmart the other day and can't believe the quality. I still like my dual flame Solo lighter the best, but these are definitely worth the $2.94. Keep one at work and one in my car.


Yep these are awesome for the WalMart Price. Got them stashed all over the place. Doesn't hurt too much if you lose it either:brick:


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

I need to find a WalMart that carries them... (my local does not, GRRRRR!!!)


----------

